# History of biofeedback



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.eegspectrum.com/Applications/In...yofBiofeedback/


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:This looks interesting! I'll have to read it tonight when I have more time.JeanG


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Interesting, Eric.I read the first page - bookmarked it to read the others later.Found this statement to be initially unbelievable, but I guess it's something to think about:


> quote: Many symptoms that are experienced as caused by stress may in fact be due to breathing incorrectly. These symptoms include panic, functional chest pain, asthma, irritable bowel syndrome ...


The Conditioned Relaxation work mentioned by David Bresler - similar to Pavlov's dogs - where he conditioned people to relax by creating anchors - looks like it's worth researching.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting site. I saw an article there on cfs but didn't see any on ibs. Is this a particular type of biofeedback using the instruments they sell?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I didn't read the whole site, just looked like it had some good info.LTL, I am sure breathing wrong effects things.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric, yes breathing wrong will have negative effects - initially I couldn't see it, but as I think about it, it makes more sense. E.g. if you don't breathe enough, CO2 will build up in your system, thus stressing you out.Tom, the biofeedback folks at http://www.add-biofeedback.com/ claim that their systems treat IBS, though their main thrust is towards ADD. Basically, you 'buy' a machine from them, use it for as long as necessary, then they 'buy' it back, deducting some amount for the amount of time that you've had it. It looks enticing (because on a good day, I hit the limit on my GSR device), but they are expensive & I'm not sure they'd be all that good for IBS. But then IBS or not, this stuff fascinates me & I'd like to have one just to play with it.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'd be cautious about this. the site reads like a sales pitch to take advantage of the consumer. I don't think there is much evidence that biofeedback can do much besides being a form of relaxation, although there are some suggestions that it can alter the responses of specific muscles. I'd suggest getting an opinion from someone licensed and experienced before buting anything. Contrary to all the anti-doctor propaganda you can get an opinion by phone or after an assessment visit, just like with hypnosis. I'd be curious also to know if the FDA has any information on these sites?tom


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Tom,[Assuming that you were referring to the site that I had posted] Yes, it reads very much like a sales pitch. This page: http://www.eegspectrum.com/FAQ/ , which is from the site that Eric had posted, agrees with the theory espoused by the sales-pitch site. But then the eegspectrum site is selling EEG BF services, so that may just be a nicer looking sales pitch. As a psychologist, do you have access to resources that can independently support/destroy the assertions that these sites are making? I'll look for some stuff on the 'net, but you never really know what you're getting there.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Tom, this is the final paragraph from a paper in the "Journal of Neuropathy", which sounds legitimate.







Have you heard of it? It looks like these people mostly research EEG BF.EEG biofeedback is not a "cure" for AD/HD. Nevertheless, there is an increasing body of evidence to support Lubar's (1995) conclusion that EEG biofeedback, often delivered in the context of a multimodal treatment program, leads to "normalization" of behavior and can enhance the long-term academic performance, social functioning, and overall life adjustment of the AD/HD patient.Entire paper is at: [whoops - this thing won't let me post the link because there is a paren in it]This would appear to support the other websites assertions that EEG BF allows you to change your brainwaves?Here's one that looks a bit more interesting: http://www.add-products.com/add_adhd/research/study3.htm These people seem to be selling a product that competes with Ritalin - they compare ritalin, their product and EEG BF. The interesting thing is that they say that EEG BF does work. (And the point of all this is not that I'm interested in ADD, but if this EEG BF does modify brainwaves, it should have other applications, eg. IBS)?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I belong to a couple of email lists for psychologists and I'll post a question for opinions. JeanG might be able to find some info from the FDA site? Mike Nolomotil might have some info as he knows about the FDA policies on devices. I suspect though that the problems is the FDA only approves devices but can't say anything about who can use them or how they can be sold. tom


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

They have a center where they developed neurobiofeeback protocols using EEG. They then train others in the protocols for a fee and thus have affiliate providers who use their techniques. These are the key links which will disclose what you want to know about the company: http://www.eegspectrum.com/AboutUs/ http://www.eegspectrum.com/Disclaimer/ http://www.eegspectrum.com/Institute/ http://www.eegspectrum.com/Providers/ MNL


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I see they have links to providers with email addresses. Has any one tried this technique?tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Cochrane review on biofeedback: Biofeedback and/or sphincter exercises for the treatment of faecal incontinence in adultsUpdated: 04/01/2002from Cochrane Review AbstractsNorton C, Hosker G, Brazzelli M.A substantive amendment to this systematic review was last made on 23 February 2000. Cochrane reviews are regularly checked and updated if necessary.Background: Faecal incontinence is a particularly embarrassing and distressing condition with significant medical, social and economic implications. Sphincter exercises and biofeedback therapy have been used to treat the symptoms of people with faecal incontinence. However, standards of treatment are still lacking and the magnitude of alleged benefits has yet to be established.Objectives: To determine the effects of biofeedback and/or anal sphincter exercises/pelvic floor muscle training for the treatment of faecal incontinence in adults.Search strategy: We searched the Cochrane Incontinence Group trials register (January 2002), the Cochrane Controlled Trials Register (Issue 4, 1999), MEDLINE (1966 to November 1999), EMBASE (January 1998 to October 1999) and all reference lists of relevant articles up to November 1999. Date of the most recent searches: January 2002.Selection criteria: All randomised or quasi-randomised trials evaluating biofeedback and/or anal sphincter exercises in adults with faecal incontinence.Data collection and analysis: Three reviewers assessed the methodological quality of eligible trials and two reviewers independently extracted data from included trials. A wide range of outcome measures were considered.Main results: Only five eligible studies were identified with a total of 109 participants. In the majority of trials methodological quality was poor or uncertain. All trials were small and employed a limited range of outcome measures. Follow-up information was not consistently reported amongst trials. Only two trials provided data in a form suitable for statistical analyses. There are suggestions that rectal volume discrimination training improves continence more than sham training and that anal biofeedback combined with exercises and electrical stimulation provides more short-term benefits than vaginal biofeedback and exercises for women with obstetric-related faecal incontinence. Further conclusions are not warranted from the available data.Reviewers' conclusions: The limited number of identified trials together with their methodological weaknesses do not allow a reliable assessment of the possible role of sphincter exercises and biofeedback therapy in the management of people with faecal incontinence.There is a suggestions that some elements of biofeedback therapy and sphincter exercises may have a therapeutic effect, but this is not certain. Larger well-designed trials are needed to enable safe conclusions.Citation: Norton C, Hosker G, Brazzelli M. Biofeedback and/or sphincter exercises for the treatment of faecal incontinence in adults (Cochrane Review). In: The Cochrane Library, Issue 2 2002. Oxford: Update Software. this is a review of published studies.tom


----------

